# Welcome light always on



## roX54 (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi,

Is it possible to code the welcome lights to shine independently from the light switch?
So that it always shines when unlocking the car, no matter in which position the switch is?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Welcome lights and follow-me-home lights can be coded, but correct FDL's vary by headlamp type. You can set which lights are involved and their brightness.
Light switch is for Automatic, DRL, parking, and low beam.


----------



## Deimis (Nov 13, 2015)

Well, when i unlock my car, the halo rings and rear lights switch on. Would be nice that when i lock the car it would do the same 

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Deimis said:


> Well, when i unlock my car, the halo rings and rear lights switch on. Would be nice that when i lock the car it would do the same
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


Unlock = Welcome Light
Lock = Follow-Me-Home
You can also set remote light.
There are separate FDL's for each.


----------



## Deimis (Nov 13, 2015)

Yeah, lights over keyfob is working when i press it, then i would like to do this follow-me lights. 

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## bmwdd (Jul 18, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> Welcome lights and follow-me-home lights can be coded, but correct FDL's vary by headlamp type. You can set which lights are involved and their brightness.
> Light switch is for Automatic, DRL, parking, and low beam.


Regarding to OP's question, welcome light is only available if you've switched to Automatic or Low-beam position and have enabled it in iDrive light setting. Otherwise external lights will not be turned on when you unlock your car. But I'm not aware of any FDL coding which makes the light switch position irrelevant.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ste25 (Jun 12, 2016)

So I have managed to code my foglights to come on as welcome lights but I'm unable to find the codes to do the same for the headlights. Any idea what the codes for the headlights are?

Also after the code needed to change the duration of welcome lights.

Thanks


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Ste25 said:


> So I have managed to code my foglights to come on as welcome lights but I'm unable to find the codes to do the same for the headlights. Any idea what the codes for the headlights are?
> 
> Also after the code needed to change the duration of welcome lights.
> 
> Thanks


What type of headlamps? If you have Xenon or LED, you will find settings in TMS or FLE.


----------



## Mwahab (Jul 22, 2016)

I am interested to know the follow me home FDL codings, keeping in my i have only 3 buttons in the remote. however we can code the the boot button to work as follow me home lights with a short press./.
what do you think guys?
F30


----------

